# termini presenti nello scritto, ma non usati nel parlato



## pizzi

Ho una curiosità nata dal thread che tratta lo _stallo di sosta_. 

Penso che questa definizione non sia usata nel parlato: per esempio, alla domanda "_Dove hai messo la macchina?_" la risposta più probabile sarà "_Nel parcheggio di Via Col Vento_", e non "_Nello stallo di sosta del supermercato_". Anche se chi ci parla è proprio l'anonimo rinnovatore dei fasti dello _stallo_ nel Codice della strada ... 

Vi sono, quindi, termini e modi limitàti - almeno per ora - ad alcuni linguaggi settoriali, principe fra tutti il burocratico. Nessuno s'azzarda, però, ad immettere nel proprio parlato quotidiano questi prodotti dell'umano ingegno, anche se il tempo farà la sua parte .

Questa distanza scritto/parlato ha un nome? Tipo (invento e chiedo perdono! ) _modo zitto_ o... .

E poi: conoscete altri esempi come quello citato in apertura? A me ora viene in mente solo l'obliteratrice dei bus, ma la sua stessa anzianità di servizio ne ha prodotto una discreta diffusione: "_Non son riuscita ad obliterare, la macchinetta era rotta_".


----------



## Anja.Ann

Ciao, Piz 

Non so se il divàrio tra la forma scritta e la forma parlata abbia un nome ... trattandosi di "evoluzione linguistica", giusto per rimanere in tema ... mi viene da pensare ad uno "_stallo_ dell'oralità"!


----------



## pizzi

Una _grafoafemìa_?


----------



## Anja.Ann

... coniatrice di neologismi, oltre che _sezionatrice di crine_!  

La differenza tra le due forme, secondo me, è più evidente proprio tra i codici settoriali e il linguaggio "naturale" ... "omeòstasi orale"?


----------



## VogaVenessian

Io penso che si tratti di linguaggi inerenti "una specialità". Ti assicuro che chi introita denari dall'affitto delle aree di parcheggio usa nel parlato e nello scritto termini assolutamente inequivocabili che costituiscono appunto un linguaggio specialistico. Al di fuori di questa cerchia di specialisti è naturale usare terminologie più generiche.
D'altra parte, riflettendo a "specialità" meglio definite quali la medicina, di sicuro il dottore usa nella diagnosi parole "più sottili" nel significato che non quelle impiegate "alla grossa" dai profani.
Per restare nel piccolo universo del nostro forum pensa alla H aspirata/ espirata/ respirata/ raffreddata/ ... Per me, insipiente di fonetica e glottologia, la H era al massimo aspirata.


----------



## francisgranada

pizzi said:


> ... A me ora viene in mente solo l'obliteratrice dei bus ...


Si chiama così ancora oggi? Ve lo chiedo solo per curiosità, perché tanto tempo fa che non viaggio con i pullman torinesi ... e poi ci sono altre tecnologie moderne, quindi quelle "macchinette" a volte non tanto "obliterano" ma piuttosto registrano il viaggio su una scheda.


----------



## violadaprile

Arcaismo lessicale.
I termini giuridici sono talmente strani e desueti, che gli avvocati li usano per darsi un tono.
Difficilmente un giovincello alle prime armi saprà cos'è un 'brocardo latino'.
Ma impara in fretta il significato di "attore, convenuto, querelante, querelato", cosa comporta la "rimessione in termini", la "tardività", l'"ultrapetizione" e l'"usucapione".
E via.

Certo che si dice ancora "obliteratrice"! ma (purtroppo) sempre più spesso si sente dire: "Vado a obliterare, tu hai obliterato?"
Potremmo parlare di 'veterologismo'?


----------



## Youngfun

violadaprile said:


> usucapione


Grazie viola! Ho sempre creduto che fosse usucarpione con la "r". Meno male che ti ho visto scrivere questa parola, cosicché ho fatto una ricerca in rete e ho constatato che hai ragione tu. 

Per quanto riguarda "obliterare" e "obliteratrice", l'ho visto soltanto nei cartelli affissi in stazioni metro e autobus; e nelle istruzioni d'uso dei biglietti. A Roma, nel linguaggio comune, si dice esclusivamente "timbrare il biglietto" e "macchinetta".
O meglio quello che facciamo è in realtà "timbrare a vista". Cioè timbrare se e solo se si intravede un controllore salire sul mezzo. 
Gli unici che "timbrano ad avvenuto ingresso nell'autobus" sono i turisti stranieri. 

Le "obliteratrici" moderne in uso a Roma sono in realtà dei lettori di codici a barre + stampanti.
Si inserisce il biglietto nel verso giusto (i turisti devo sempre rigirare il biglietto 4 volte per trovare il verso giusto ), la macchinetta legge il codice a barre per determinare se il biglietto è stato già usato o no, se è stato usato precedentemente in autobus o in metro* e poi "stampa" data, ora dell'obliterazione + data e ora di scadenza.

*Se è stato precedentemente usato in metro non può essere riusato. Se invece è stato usato sull'autobus, si può riusare, a patto di stare nella soglia dei 75 minuti.

Comunque accontentiamoci. Il nostro divario tra scritto e parlato è già ridotto, se consideriamo che prima si parlava il dialetto locale (toscano, romanesco, lombardo, napoletano, veneto ecc. ma anche castigliano, catalano, galiziano medievale, provenzale, lingua d'oil, alto alemanno e antico anglosassone ecc.) ma si scriveva in latino.

Qui in Cina ho il problema inverso. Conosco i termini specialistici della medicina siccome la studio all'università, ma non essendo cresciuto in Cina non conosco i termini popolari di qua... e a volte uso termini medici che non vengono capiti da chi non studia medicina, o che in genere non si usano nel parlato.
E vengo quindi guardato strano. Però non lo faccio per darmi un tono, ma per ignoranza dei termini non-tecnici del parlato quotidiano.


----------



## violadaprile

Prima si parlava la "lingua" locale e si scriveva in latino 

A Milano purtroppo la parola "obliterare", espressione orribile inventata in italiano dalla direzione dell'ATM, sta passando nell'uso parlato, che si "timbri" o no


----------



## Youngfun

Nello scritto, ho visto anche "vidimare", "convalidare" il biglietto.
Ma non ricordo qual è la parola piú comune nello scritto attualmente.


----------



## violadaprile

Sono termini che sopravvivono soprattutto grazie alla sopravvivenza (molto relativa) dei relativi contratti agrari, come la _mezzadria_, l'_enfiteusi_ e la _colonìa parziaria_ (accentato sulla ì).
Ma abbiamo anche l'_abigeato_, furto di bestiame, la _simonia_, furto di beni ecclesiastici, e il _peculato_, furto di beni pubblici (o interesse privato, il che è equivalente).
Che dire poi dell'_aggiotaggio_? 

Ma credo che in tutte le materie tecniche ci siano termini che nel parlato comune non vengono più usati. E di molti di questi non si conosce più il significato. 


PS Preciso che "stallo" si usa normalmente anche oggi negli scacchi, nella vela e in meccanica.


----------



## Blackman

Non credevo che l'ATM milanese risalisse addirittura ai latini...

_obliterare

_


violadaprile said:


> A Milano purtroppo la parola "obliterare", espressione orribile inventata in italiano dalla direzione dell'ATM, sta passando nell'uso parlato, che si "timbri" o no


----------



## francisgranada

Ciao Blackman, voglio chiederti se anche in Sardegna si usi il verbo _obliterare_?


----------



## francisgranada

pizzi said:


> Una _grafoafemìa_?


O una _femofobia 

_


----------



## Blackman

Certamente, come nel resto d'Italia, quasi esclusivamente nel contesto dei trasporti. Il termine suona talmente insulso e burocratico che si prova un sottile piacere a usarlo...


francisgranada said:


> Ciao Blackman, voglio chiederti se anche in Sardegna si usi il verbo _obliterare_?


----------



## pizzi

Tirando le fila sino a ora:

Da qualche parte è ufficialmente scritto _obliterare_ e _vidimare_, e noi e il controllore diciamo _timbrare_.
Sul cartello è ufficialmente scritto _stallo_ e noi e il vigile diciamo _parcheggio.

_Lasciamo perdere i termini legali, medici e comunque di pertinenza di professioni specialistiche; anche perché ciò che cita viola è linguaggio quotidiano nei tribunali e negli studi legali.

Francis: meglio _femistasia_  a questo punto.

Ciao, Black!


----------



## francisgranada

Blackman said:


> ... Il termine suona talmente insulso e burocratico che si prova un sottile piacere a usarlo...


E' una bella formulazione d'un fenomeno psicologico...



pizzi said:


> ...  Francis: meglio _femistasia_  a questo punto ...


D'accordo


----------



## Blackman

Ciao Pizzi......


pizzi said:


> Ciao, Black!


----------



## stella_maris_74

Nota di moderazione

Stilare un elenco di "termini presenti nello scritto, ma non usati  nel parlato" non ha molto senso, non soltanto perché elenchi e liste  non sono contemplati dal regolamento del forum, ma anche e soprattutto  perché la domanda così formulata è troppo vaga e molte risposte  poco pertinenti: va da sé che ogni professione / settore hanno un loro vocabolario  specialistico che è usatissimo sia nello scritto che nel parlato  relativi all'ambito specifico, ma che al di fuori di questo non rientra nell'uso comune.
Cosa peraltro già evidenziata nel post d'apertura:



> Vi sono, quindi, termini e modi limitàti - almeno per ora - ad alcuni  linguaggi settoriali, principe fra tutti il burocratico. Nessuno  s'azzarda, però, ad immettere nel proprio parlato quotidiano questi  prodotti dell'umano ingegno, anche se il tempo farà la sua parte .


 
il cui principale quesito era:


> Questa distanza scritto/parlato ha un nome? Tipo (invento e chiedo perdono! ) _modo zitto_ o... .



Chi avesse indicazioni utili a rispondere alla domanda evidenziata  in rosso, può scrivere a un moderatore ed eventualmente il thread sarà  riaperto per permettere l'aggiunta di tale contributo.


----------

